# "Ratio" Follow up Poll



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

Thought this would help answer the quesiton about the ratio of guys to girls...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2002)

I think this would have been a better way to approach this. But actually I don't think I really care what the ratio is. I'm not on here to pick up women!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

Actaully, does anyone have national/internatinal statistics for the enrolment of men vs woman in martial arts schools?  They would make for interesting comparison.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 24, 2002)

God damn people! I'm not desperate! I just wanted to see how many girls where here...Because it kinda backs up stereo typical views that some people have. And seeing as there is a lot of people on this board from all over the place.....I just wanted to get a small insight on whats going on. And I have a girlfriend! :soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 24, 2002)

Calm down man. I don't think anyone here was trying to get under your skin or anything. Some people might think your original plan is fine. Leave it at that and let's move on. I have a wife as well.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 24, 2002)

Lol..........sorry.........appears I forgot to add   and :rofl: in that essay. My apoligys but thanks for caring :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2002)

well I am as female as one can get


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 24, 2002)

KempoTess,
 Reading your full post, follwed by your signature has me ROTFLMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  
Cheers


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 24, 2002)

LOL.........I've just seen that..........:rofl:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *well I am as female as one can get  *



I'm confused, can one be sorta female? ;-)


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 24, 2002)

One never knows, one never knows.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 24, 2002)

:wavey: 

Hey there, the name says it all.  :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *KempoTess,
> Reading your full post, follwed by your signature has me ROTFLMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Cheers *



Hahhaa.. Too Funny.,. but oh so true *G*


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 24, 2002)

Take your word for it ma'am. (Bowing from a very respectable distance)

Kinda related unrelated story back when I was hanging out at the local EPAK school:

INT. KENPO SCHOOL
(Students and instructors working out. HOLLYWOOD is over in the corner, waiting for his girlfriend to finish changing)

Patti (2nd Dan, Instructor): Trying to cop a feel? At least ask first.
Student (Rank unkown, working with Patti): Chris, can I feel up your wife?
Chris(3rd Dan, Head Instructor, busy with somebody else): Ask her not me.

(HOLLYWOOD keels over laughing)

With all due respect, Kenpo Chicks rule!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Take your word for it ma'am. (Bowing from a very respectable distance)
> 
> ...




hahahaa. yeah.. Good reply on the 3rd Dan's part..*G*


----------



## Blindside (Nov 25, 2002)

ROFLMAO

It is worse for me because I know Chris and Patti, and I can absolutely picture this happening.

Lamont


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 25, 2002)

Just ran into Chris recently. Cool guy, cool guy


----------



## Seig (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *hahahaa. yeah.. Good reply on the 3rd Dan's part..*G* *


I don't think so.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 1, 2002)

So my original prediction of 60-40 was off.  It seems to be 70-30 here, unless some of you ladies didn't vote.

Does anyone have national (US) statistics for this?


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm a girl too!!:angel:


----------

